# NUST SAT applicants Share your SAT Score.



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

All NUST medical SAT applicants Please share your SAT 2 Score.
Also mention if you applied on international or national seats.


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

I applied for the SAT National seats. I got 2400, Alhamdulillah. What about yourself?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

toxicdevil said:


> BUMP


=D


----------

